

How Google tries to "generate luck" - ulvund
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/clz1m/google_employees_on_reddit_fire_up_your_throwaway/c0tis1y

======
ssn
I think that the number of acquisitions made by Google - in par with the rest
of the industry - show that their model for innovation is not a real
differentiator.

------
timr
One thing that stands out to me about these sorts of tell-all threads is that
they're often made by guys for whom Google is their first job out of school.
They tend to hyperventilate.

Google sounds like a nice place to work, but maybe not significantly better
than other good tech companies. In particular, the claims of "OMG everyone is
_brilliant_ and _insanely happy_ " ring a little hollow, when so many of the
original people have left the company for better opportunities.

